# The Biggest Loser Pros And Cons: An In-Depth Objective Review



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Biggest Loser – a reality show which is essentially a race to see who can lose weight the fastest – is one of the most popular in Television history. I’ve known about The Biggest Loser since it debuted in 2005 because people ask me all the time what I think of the program and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

